# Back in the game, first smoke of the year!



## thenegativeone (Mar 27, 2017)

Fired up the smoker today, got my first ever attempt at a fatty on along with some abt's and bacon wrapped, mozzarella stuffed onion rings!

A few pictures to tide you over:












IMG_0241.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017


















IMG_0243.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017






It's all cooking as we speak, fingers crossed!

EDIT: It turned out pretty well:












IMG_0247.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017


















IMG_0249.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------



## homeruk (Mar 31, 2017)

looks good
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






what wood did you use?


----------



## wade (Mar 31, 2017)

That looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Will you be doing one of those at the meet?

One variation to try is to roll the meat out thinner and wider so that you get more of a Swiss roll effect. It helps stop the filling from dropping out when it is cut.

What meat did you use? A burger mix or sausage meat?


----------



## joel75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Can I jump in ask what a fatty is?..


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2017)

A Fatty is a Swiss roll of minced meat (often burger or sausage meat) that is filled with herbs, cheese peppers etc, It is then wrapped in a platted blanket of bacon. It is then smoked like a joint and sliced to serve - often in a bun. There is no fixed recipe - you can use what you have around. It is called a "Fatty" because it resembles a fat sausage.

Here is a link to one I made a while ago...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169612/fatty-jumping-on-the-bandwagon


----------



## joel75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks wade for that,this to will be on my list!..


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 4, 2017)

homeruk said:


> looks good:drool:
> 
> what wood did you use?



Smoked it over oak [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 4, 2017)

Wade said:


> That looks great Thumbs Up  Will you be doing one of those at the meet?
> 
> One variation to try is to roll the meat out thinner and wider so that you get more of a Swiss roll effect. It helps stop the filling from dropping out when it is cut.
> 
> What meat did you use? A burger mix or sausage meat?



Hopefully so! And the meat was a 50/50 mix of minced beef and Lincolnshire sausage meat


----------

